

Hands-on with Remodel: A New Python ODM for RethinkDB - mglukhovsky
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/remodel/

======
robbiep
I don't know much about databases and which way to best do things but in the
past 6 months I have been building lots of things in flask and do it's a
problem I'm increasingly becoming acquainted with.

I wonder: -is it useful to not have a defined data structure? I would k it
makes it slightly more verbose when you are trying to update elements to have
to refer to the key value pair rather than just the foot notation style -does
this mean that you don't need to redefine a data structure/model if you add
additional elements? -apart from what looks looks an elegant syntactical
structure for data queries, are there any specific advantages to this
approach?

Thanks for your help in increasing my understanding

------
StavrosK
RethinkDB keeps looking better and better. That aside, I have recently been
convinced of the huge advantages of a strict schema on your data. It's just
very very useful to _know_ that your data will be a specific type when loaded.

In cases where we didn't enforce that (e.g. allowing nulls when we shouldn't
have, or using a JSON blob), it came back to bite us in the ass.

------
dmritard96
Nice, I have been holding off on using rethinkdb for my web apps until there
was a nice odm, i'll certainly give it a look although I must admit that
postgres has been pretty great for us.

